# PFS Mania - Test Results



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I spent quite a bit of time gathering chronograph numbers for various band combos and ammo weights for my Pickle Fork Shooters. All shooting was a 28" draw length. The testing was repeated severals times to ensure accuracy.

*Notes of interest*
*-* THB = Theraband Black; TBS = Theraband Silver; TBG = Theraband Gold; Tex = .030" Hygenic Latex
*-* Ammo Weights - Crosman BB = 5 gr; 1/4" steel = 16 gr; 5/16" steel = 32 gr; 3/8" steel = 56 gr
*-* All bands were adjusted to 7 1/4" from pouch to fork.
*-* Tex bands and TBG were identical in power. I duplicated the testing several times with all ammo types and the results were always within 1 or 2 fps either way. Possibly one band would excel with heavier pulling bands, heavier ammo or a longer draw length.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The chart is in MS-Excel and I'm not sure how to paste the chart into the body of the message. If someone knows how that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good work Norrhner, I have some Sterling 107's and some Flatband .050" latex I will be trying this week. I'll try to expand your results with lead. .310, .375 and .457 dia. Nice job Bud.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ahhh, A Beautiful Family Portrait.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

philly said:


> Good work Norrhner, I have some Sterling 107's and some Flatband .050" latex I will be trying this week. I'll try to expand your results with lead. .310, .375 and .457 dia. Nice job Bud.
> Philly


Hi Philly,

I'm using your shooting style with the PFS. I anchor just below my right eye (on upper cheek bone). Draw length is around 27 1/2" to 28".

I'm looking forward to your results and I might check some local stores for the 107s.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

PDF format for those who might not have Excel.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northner, happy to hear the anchor is working for you, it has really improved my instinctive forks up style of shooting. I got the Sterling 107's from Amazon but had to pay almost as much for shipping. Someone said Staples will order them for you and have them shipped to a local store so no shipping cost. They sell for around $5.00 +/- for a 1 lb box, 50 bands, enough for 25 band sets. I have been shooting them for two days now around 400 shots and no breakage yet. I don't see any negative effect on accuracy. They shoot pretty flat for me out to 25 meters. Give them a try, cheap alternative to custom cuts. I am getting around 153FPS with them at 27 1/2" draw with a working length of 7 1/4", plenty fast enough for target with 3/8 steel with one of my EPS's. As they break I will try a shorter length and recheck the speed but think I might get some hand slap with 3/8 steel.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Philly, want to get more bang for your buck on those 107's?

You have a short draw, so I highly suggest making each band one full set up. That way you get 50 sets in a box. Which should last you forever...

DH and I have been doing it for months, just cut 1 band into 2 parts and set em up on your fork. They'll be a stiffer draw than full length, but they seem to give some great speed.

Even MORE bang for your buck.

Cheers - John

P.S. Don't buy the pale crepe 107's!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bamboo PFS


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Philly - The 107s seem to be close to 5/8" Theraband Silver with 3/8" ammo and a 27 1/2" draw length. I'll have to check with our local Staples to see if they can get some for me. It's always fun experimenting with various types of bands.

Hi BaneofSmallGame - The pale crepe bands 107s must be what they call "soft stretch for stress-free application". "Latex-free rubber bands" ..." contain no natural rubber proteins and are 100 % latex-free". These don't sound like something for slingshots. I'll ask for the Alliance Sterling 107s.

Hi e-shot - Yup, bamboo looks very nice!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful set of pfs Northener.

Especially the bamboo.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, nice set of shooters, I have 3 also, 4",
4 1/2" and 4 3/4" I like the grip on the longest best. Mine are all laminated Bamboo also.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Philly, want to get more bang for your buck on those 107's?
> 
> You have a short draw, so I highly suggest making each band one full set up. That way you get 50 sets in a box. Which should last you forever...
> 
> ...


I'll have to give that a try John, If I am getting around 150fps at 7 1/4' ish I should do much better with shorter, just wonder about hand slap with 3/8 steel. No problem with my hunting load at .457 I wouldn't think. We shall see, I like them alot. Sending you a pic via PM John.
Phil


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Notherner...If you check with Alliance`s website and information about the pale crepe gold brand you will find they contain the highest rubber content of all their brands...over 90%...Perry says he uses double bands of this type on some of his slings with success.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

pfs make my mouth water. gorgeous design


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

hereby join to PFS addictive, has just made his first and probably nothing more I do not already do - I found the perfect sling - a simple, lightweight, comfortable dutyand a small (flat) I am delighted!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

kooniu said:


> hereby join to PFS addictive, has just made his first and probably nothing more I do not already do - I found the perfect sling - a simple, lightweight, comfortable dutyand a small (flat) I am delighted!


 That is Super they Look Great!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have one of the Northern BamBoos PFS and it is Awesome. But I am certain I have already said that.


----------

